# Eastern Idaho



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

*Eastern Idaho, any news??*


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Open had a big double retired triple, getting about 40% of the dogs, don't have call backs, test took all day, starting land blind in the a.m..

O/H Qual
1st Alice Woodyard with Banner (second win)
2nd Pete Eromenck (not sure of spelling on that)
3rd Mary Henry with Rip
4th Rick Arnold with Coke
RJ Jared Snarr with Dash (Jared's first field trial!, Congratulations Jared and Dash)
Jam Steve Babcock with Sounder (a derby dog, Congratulations Steve)

Derby starts at 10 tomorrow

Amateur starts at 8 tomorrow

Kris


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations Alice and Banner for your Qual win! Banner is really looking good. Also congrats to Steve Babcock for the Jam.


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Congratulations Alice!!!!! Will be flying back to Montana on Monday and will take you out to dinner to celebrate. Good for both you and Banner. You sure looked good in training before I left for California.

Glenda


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Callbacks to Open 4th series:
#2 Twister, Al Wilson
#4 Jupiter, Patsy Martin
#6 Coal, Carl Gunzer
#8 Jock, Don Simpson
#9 Ralph, Sherwin Scott
#14 Brook, Michael Moore
#18 Cash, Bill Totten
#22 Bowie, Carl Gunzer
#25 Mozzie, Ted Shih
#45 Reagan, Michael Moore
#30 Chad, Bill Totten 
#47 Fizz, Judy Razmussen
#58 Billie, Carl Gunzer
#59 Chevy, Goron Shaffer
#60 Storm, Bob Byrum
#62 Rider, Ted Shih


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Nice work Michael, go Brook and Reagan!

Lynn, did you sit this one out?


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Yes Josh, school has started, so I am rooting from home. Forgot to enter Klamath, too. Oops. Too busy getting ready. They are doing just fine without me, looks like..... Thanks!
Lynn


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow, a Ted Shih siting!!!

Good luck!!


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Congrats to Rick Arnold and Coke,


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Good for Reagan Moore, called back to the 4th!


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Great job Rick and Coke! Good luck with the Tabster!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Mimi.....what about Brook? Is it because Reagan is only three years old????? 

I know that Ted and Michael and I am sure many others were very disappointed that Linda Harger had to withdraw from judging the Open. 

I hope everything is okay with her father, a retired general whom she is very close to. Anyone have any news on that?

Lynn Moore


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

moorelabs said:


> Thanks Mimi.....what about Brook? Is it because Reagan is only three years old?????  Lynn Moore


I congratulated Reagan because she is advancing well! As for Brook - she "knows what she's doing" and every body already recognizes her talent, so I saved my fingers from typing coal to Newcastle


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

zipmarc said:


> coal to Newcastle


Nice idiom Mimi!!!! A pointless action and I hope you're right!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Second hand info

OPEN
1st Totten with Cash
2nd Gunzer with Bowie
3rd Bob Byrum with Storm
4th Totten with Smokey??

Amateur
1st Darrel Brown
2nd Jim Smith 
3rd ??
4th ??


Derby
RICK ARNOLD WINS THE DERBY WITH TAB AND PUTS HIM ON THE DERBY LIST!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS, Rick has some AWESOME brown dogs, so glad he finally made the leap from HT to FT.

Kris


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Congrats to Rick and Tab, Tab has now received a ribbon in all 5 derbies he has ran. I can't wait to see what that little pup Toast does when he starts running him.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Bill Kolstad took third, and Michael and Reagan received fourth. proud of her, she jammed the Open, too.
Cash also made FC and qualified for the national with Totten's win!


----------



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

Derby 

What happened to Pink in the Derby?

How about Ammo?


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow Rick Congrats again. That Tab sure is looking good and Coke is starting to look pretty good also. Well Rick let me know when you are selling that new black jacket since I'm sure you'll be wearing white for some time to come (are you pure enough for white?).


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz to Bill Totten and the McDaniels on Cash's FC!!!! Congratz to the Calvert's who did all of Cash's young dog work! Cash is a Trip x Zip baby!!!! I will give momma Zip an extra treat tonight!!! Woo Hoo


Aaron


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Perhaps not well known, but George McDaniel was killed in a helicopter crash 19 July. So all his dogs are for sale. I'm sure Cash's price just went up!!!

Kris


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

ROBERTS, IDAHO - Eastern Idaho Retriever Club - 27 Dogs Entered
Congratulations to Rick Arnold and Tab for Winning the Derby! 
We didn't get entered, but sure glad we were there to watch. 
It was a Strong Derby Field. 
That put Tab on the Derby List!  Eleven Points 
Congrats to Barb Young and Fancy - 2nd Place
3rd Place went to Gus - Congrats Jim and Bernadette - Glad to meet you.
Frank got 4th Place - Congrats O/Steve Bechtel H/ Bill Totten
Rosie got the Res. Jam - Congrats to the Thuman's and Alice 
Congrats to the TEN Jams.


----------



## kiddcline (Nov 26, 2007)

Congrats Bill!


----------

